# Family of Five (traveling from Orlando to DC)



## kilfinan (May 5, 2019)

Hi everyone.

We are a family of five; 2 adults, 3 kids, that are looking into taking the train from Orlando up to Washington next year, spending a week in DC and then the flight home to the UK. Does anyone have any advice that might be useful, particularly around what rooms to book on the train, meals etc.

Any help appreciated. 

The kids are 11,14 and 15.

Thanks


----------



## pennyk (May 5, 2019)

I would book 3 roomettes for the 5 of you, and I would phone Amtrak and speak to an agent when making the reservations in order to get the rooms near each other. I would want 2 rooms across the aisle from each other and the third next to the other one. Reservations may be booked up to 11 months in advance. I would opt for train 98, the Silver Meteor (as opposed to train 92, the Silver Star) because it has a full dining car (as of now) and meals are included in the fare.

I travel on train 98 quite often (in fact I am on train 98 right now) and I always enjoy the trip.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 5, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I travel on train 98 quite often (in fact I am on train 98 right now) and I always enjoy the trip.



The fight doesn’t go well for 98(5).


----------



## pennyk (May 5, 2019)

Thirdrail7 said:


> The fight doesn’t go well for 98(5).



I was on 98(4) fortunately.


----------

